
Not Wise: French T-Shirt Company Tries To Trademark Anonymous Logo - rpledge
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120730/11420719884/not-wise-french-t-shirt-company-tries-to-trademark-anonymous-logo.shtml
======
pizza
But they're going to get so much free advertising now!

